# Elite Series



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Shaw Grigsby won at the Harris Chain in Fla and KVD finished 4th. I think the other story of the day is that JVD finished 5th in his first (I think?) Elite Series Event. Man, I heard this kid has a Future...........what a way to start things off!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i think the VDs sold there souls


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> i think the VDs sold there souls


Now that was funny. That could however explain KVDs' dominace,LOL.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Shaw Grigsby won at the Harris Chain in Fla and KVD finished 4th. I think the other story of the day is that JVD finished 5th in his first (I think?) Elite Series Event. Man, I heard this kid has a Future...........what a way to start things off!


Glad to read that Shaw pulled one out,good for him to win one again. I wonder now if all of KVDs' followers are gonna jump ship because he got beat in a tournyLOL.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Glad to read that Shaw pulled one out,good for him to win one again. I wonder now if all of KVDs' followers are gonna jump ship because he got beat in a tournyLOL.


Hey, he knows he doesn't have to win....he just has to place high and finish strong at the end of the year, to win the AOY! Heck, he might finally have some competition with JVD on board...LOL


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I happened to miss Shaw's win...at any time during the tournament, did anyone hear him say "Gawllllleeee!" He's a hoot...good for him. KVD will be ok...can't win 'em all!


----------

